# TV reception



## markdebby (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't get  good reception on my TV. could someone tell me the best aerial to get and the cheapest? Please


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi there markdebby,

I am looking for a new terrestrial aerial and have done some googling.

What seems to be the best budget aerial is the Vision Plus Image 530/18-2. It is good in weak reception areas and is good for FM radio signals also. They are about £25. Make sure you look at the 530/18-2 as there is another similar model which is not so good.

I also have a 240V Sky digibox (cost £15), a Sky dish (free) mounted on a camera tripod (£8 from Lidl) and a Status 315 flying saucer on the roof.


----------



## bigboack (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi there markdebby. I have an Aldi satelite dish mounted on the top of me ladders takes less than 5 mins to set when parked up. It was about £50-00 and is better than Digital tv ie. more channels and you can get your local channels also wherever you are in the country.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

There is a good selection of aerials and satellites available on our website with your Wild Discout available

Chargers, Generators, Solar, TV & Satellite - Caravan & Motorhome TV & Satellite Equipment - Johns Cross Motorhome and Camping Equipment

Aerial for Caravan, Antennas for Caravan, Motorhome Aerial, UK

Peter


----------



## NWPT (Feb 22, 2010)

markdebby said:


> I don't get  good reception on my TV. could someone tell me the best aerial to get and the cheapest? Please




Best, cheapest, quality, would be a household large element digital ariel, you can get them from Argos, Screwfix and the like for around £20. The specific caravan aerials are more expensive


----------



## Nosha (Feb 22, 2010)

Forget the Status flying saucer / frisbee type they are worse than a wire coat hanger, the old 'W' wire Omniview weren't too bad. However the Status 535 fitted to our van is fantastic but they are expensive.

A reasonable size 'house' aerial and pole is a good reception-v-price option, just remember the longer and higher the gain, the more directional it will be!


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2010)

NWPT

I am afraid your info is not correct. The household aerials I priced (at the places you mention) were more expensive and you need 240V for a high gain aerial.

NOSHA

My flying saucer is just an ornament at the moment. What you are forgetting is when the country is 100% digital, the signals will be boosted by a factor of 10 and the 315 will work then.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't forget Freesat. There are hundreds of free to air stations including all the UK's major channels available via satalite which do not require you to have any subscription or sky box. Freesat boxes can be bought for under £50

I have found that the best campsites are often the most remote or in valleys where TV reception is never going to be good. Often a satalite is just the job and simple kits are fairly cheep now.


----------



## Telstar (Feb 23, 2010)

If your going away to watch tv, you may as well stay at home.

personnally, I bought a cheap Digital one from Maplins, about £8, stands no higher than 4".  gets a better signal than the one on the house.  But there again, only used it once, to busy relaxing or socialising.

Jon


----------



## markdebby (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks everyone for your help. Will pass on the info to hubby.


----------

